# A staff meeting that doesn't s*#k.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Periodically, we need to hold staff meetings in our business. While not that bad, I can't say that they are my favorite either. We had one scheduled for tonight, after office hours. My duties ended a bit before the meeting started, so I had a little over an hour to kill. I decided it was a perfect time to go "soak some bait", as Garyfish puts it, at the local stream. (That's glowbugs and sowbugs to most people) It turned out to be my kind of a staff meeting. ;-)







I'm appreciating and enjoying those bruiser whities more and more. 8)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well played Catherder. Those are some football whities. Even chucking bait is better than sitting in an office for sure! And I've never used the term "soak some bait." It is "chucking bait." Sheesh. Get it right! 

Those whities must be running a 2-3 pounds? Very nice. You wouldn't be using a 7 1/2 foot 3 weight on that Okuma would you?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Barry, are you smoking those whities? Geeze I love smoked whitefish.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Well played Catherder. Those are some football whities. Even chucking bait is better than sitting in an office for sure! And I've never used the term "soak some bait." It is "chucking bait." Sheesh. Get it right!
> 
> Those whities must be running a 2-3 pounds? Very nice. You wouldn't be using a 7 1/2 foot 3 weight on that Okuma would you?


Oh, sorry. I didn't realize there was a difference. The elisist nuances are tough. I'll figure it out eventually. ;-)

Yeah, I think 2-3 lbs is about right for a majority of them this year. Some are a bit smaller. They are a lot of fun to catch and these Lopro ones are some of the biggest I've ever caught. I'll never figure out why some fly anglers turn up their nose at them. Maybe its some elitism thing.

Its a 7 1/2 ft. 4 weight. I got it as a present a few years ago and found that I liked it as a nymphing rod. It's nothing special however.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Barry, are you smoking those whities? Geeze I love smoked whitefish.


I've released all of them. Sadly, I don't own a smoker, although it is something I wouldn't mind acquiring at some point. You are right, smoked whitie is delicious. I also like char broiling them like salmon. The high oil content of the flesh makes them a tasty treat broiled IMO. I have one more pack of fish to eat from that big cutt I took home last month and then I might have to go ahead and take one or two home.

If you find yourself in Happy Valley during the next month or two, let me know and I'll get a couple of bigguns for you (especially in exchange for a couple buff steaks ;-) ) or we'll go catch some.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Bottled whities are the way to go- amazingly good


----------

